# Daley and the Brits Photoshop Kos!!!! Instant LOLZ!!



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

source



yahoo said:


> Wow! The fight is still three months away but Josh Koscheck and Paul Daley are out of the gates quickly. Early in the week, Koscheck said he would put his foot down the Brit's throat. Daley, as has been a recent tradition with British fighters, called on his minions to rip up Koscheck on the Underground Forum.
> We've seen a lot of photoshop contests in the past, making a fighter into television painting freak, Bob Ross, may be the most unique creation ever. Kudos to Dylan Hill on the UG. Is Kos Ross' long lost son? You be the judge.


The Gallery

What would this thread be without a couple examples:




























HAHAHA this is getting awesome between the trash talk and now this.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

My favorite :thumb02:.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Liked that one, too. Favorite was probably Bob Ross LOL!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahahaha


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

I've seen a lot of them and they are hilarious.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HAHA didn't see the brokeback one HAHAH that's awesome.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Worth reminding everyone of how far it went when Hardy started something similar with Marcus Davis:

http://www.cagewarriors.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35914




























And lots more besides!

With Koscheck having the most ridiculous camel face, I suspect this'll be good watching!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

hahaha thread is turning to gold so fast!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

What's with the Brits and shooping people?? 










Im a Koscheck fan but that one is too funny


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha, I love that Koscheck-Thiago one. I love this kind of pre-fight trash, so funny. The Marcus Davis ones were brilliant, and they really wound the bloke up, was a master stroke from Hardy.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I was kinda whatever with most of Hardys attempts but the cover of the mag is just too funny.

"get greasy with GSP"


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha I'm looking at the pictures laughing and saying that aint right. Talking about the pick with kos and chuck.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I laughed so many times at those pictures.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

lmfao.


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

These three are my favorites.


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

It wouldn't post the pics from facebook. But it was the big bird one. The chuck one and the one with the blow up doll


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

First blood to Daley.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

lol!!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bahahaha Daley is the man


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I lol'd hard xD

but...












noooooo! they may take our lives... but they will never take OUR ALLISON!!!


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

xeberus said:


> I lol'd hard xD
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


They're all great except this one. You can't desecrate that woman! Even though in that picture she-is-not-of-legal-age-though-surely-by-now-she-is!


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Im a Koscheck fan but that one is too funny


I'm a Kos fan too, but this is HYSTERICAL!

I kind of want to see like a three part picture of these through the entire knock-out.

Also, am I the only one that (even though he's getting knocked out) thinks the red makes Kos look JACKED!?


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

******* Gold Jerry! Gold


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

hahaha so good


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

All the maturity of a kid in grade 7.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

zarny said:


> All the maturity of a kid in grade 7.


Makes for great hype though, yes?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Its times like this I wish I was good at photoshop.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

NATAS said:


> ******* Gold Jerry! Gold


hehehe keep em comin


----------



## Westy jnr (Jan 11, 2010)

funkyboogalooo said:


> LOL


That is tooo funny!!!!!


----------



## 614mike (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok I can't stand Koscheck, and love photoshop, so I had to get in on this...

REMOVED BY REQUEST


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

614mike said:


> Ok I can't stand Koscheck, and love photoshop, so I had to get in on this...


dam her tits look good for her age O.O


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

Porn!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Was pretty funny until 614Mike here displayed that disgusting pic..


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

He was warned and the mods SHOULD edit it soon. I told them about it and reported it... just have to wait for one of their lazy asses to get on


----------



## 614mike (Oct 15, 2006)

OK, it's gone... dumped it from photobucket.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

but I have to say - you sure do have some balls, to photoshop a pic like that.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kos is going to be soooooooo mad. I'm looking forward to this fight


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Whoa whoa whoa! No more nudity!!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! No more nudity!!


This. ^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, there are like 40 new ones already


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my god, Where is this going. Way too funny, KOS is going to cut himself tonight, lol.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

xeberus said:


> I lol'd hard xD
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


What's that Allison girl's last name?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This thread is gold.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

wow instant class thread !!!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Bob Ross, funny!​


----------



## 614mike (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry about my first one's nudity being offensive  Is this one OK?


----------

